# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  DSLRigger - The open, 3D-printed and modular DSLR Shoulder rig

## AMID

Hi!

I have been dreaming about a nice and stable shoulder rig for quite some time now. I've finally decided to make one myself, in 3D and sharing the design and adding new features as time pass.

I really like gadgets... and i want to add functions to my camera that I cant today. It can be anything from LED-lights to Microphones and handles etc. I really like to be able to have a base that can be a shoulder rig or even a cage-rig or why not a steadycam-rig.

So, for some time I've been thinking about designing a rig that can be 3D-printed. For base i will use 20mm diameter rods. On top of that i plan to start with the most common things:

Camera Base Plate
The camera will sit on slide-able base that will have a bolt-on system for adding either your current quick-release solution or a 3D-printed version for your camera. A 3D-printed quick-release should work, but is not crucial to get the first version of the construction to work.

Follow Focus
My goal is to have a geared follow focus system with different gear dimensions and possible belts as a solution for odd lenses. The follow focus will be slidable and fully adjustable to make sure its smooth and easy to use.

Matte Box
A matte Box might not be the most crucial part, but it's something I always wanted. On it you can add things like mic-holders and LED-light, so its a good modular system for adding extra features to the rig.

Shoulder pad
A adjustable shoulder pad is crucial to get a good load balance on the shoulder. Since we're all unique, the construction must allow for a adjustable angle on the shoulder pad. Battery slot and wire channels are a must!

I've just released the first episode which simply introduces the technology for those who don't know how to create 3D-models or how they are produced. Next episode will come shortly with focus on the base design. Stay tuned!

----------


## AMID

Ok so first real update.




I'm working alot on a fixed attachment system for the rig. What i've come up with is to attach M3 nuts inside the structure to let you attach parts with ease. Using a 2x2 system you get a square on say 2x2cm that has 4 symmetrical points to attach accessories and new parts. That is still in the process.

For the connection with the rods i have now finished the main part, the camera holder.

1.jpg

5.jpg

The part is using M5 nut with a M5 bolt that is inserted and locked into the tightener nob _(yellow on second image)
_
This gives a easy but secure locking mechanism that attaches the main part to the rods.

The plate that holds the DSLR (or any other camera) is then attached with 4 screws for extra secure mountings to two of these main-parts. In the video i've made the first "camera plate" for standard 3/4 camera screws. The goal here is to have a simple connector that can attach any camera type plate. So for example, if you're using a manfrotto head, a camera plate that sits on the manfrotto head can be used and still fit to the rig. In that way there will always be good options for attaching your own system onto the DSLRigger.

I've started work on the geared follow focus, but it's tricky and will take some extra time to get completed. The FF-system will use glue (for now) to fit inside a structure that angles the torque 90 degrees, so your FF-knob/wheel is rotating towards/away from you. Just like any system today. The main gear that attaches to the lens will of course be adjustable and available in different sizes for different lenses.

More on that in next episode!

----------


## AMID

Update!

So, after some research I've decided to use the standard 15 mm diameter rods being used in rigs like RedRockMicro systems and several other commercial DSLR rigs so that people who have those system (or want to but parts the DLSRigger can't produce) can have them work together. I've redesigned the current holders to match that diameter and added some 1+1 rod-attachments including a 90-degree for side-mounted rails. 

New clippers.jpg

More work is being done on the follow focus. The issue is not really the design, but finding a good tool to create gears as lines which i can have a constant teeth shape of while changing diameter. Why? because the lens-ring must be able to re-scale in different sizes to match different type of lenses. I'm reading up more on gear-math and possible tools for Rhino 3D.

I'll post a new progression video in the week showing how using a 3D-scanner helps in CAD-design. If all goes well I'll have a follow focus prototype as well.

----------


## AMID

Update!

Today I've used the MakerBot Digitizer to scan clay models for grips to the rig. This video shows the process and gives you a picture on how it looks.

I also got a sneak peek for assembly for you guys  :Smile: .




IMG_8418.jpg

More coming!

----------


## AMID

New update!

I've started to use inkscape to create gears via the built in extension. Those can be controlled easily and made to match different diameters while keeping the teeth size.

After the gearing problem was solved I started to design the part that holds the gears that connect to the gear that will be mounted on the camera lens. I had some issues finding a solution that lets you adjust the follow focus for different lenses (with different radius's) and still be able to adjust the whole FF up/down. 

The current result is a bit over the top. The adjustment plate is probably to long and could be in the way for your hand when focusing.

Please let me know if you have any ideas or thoughts!

2014-01-18 15_11_31-DSLRigger_01 019.jpg2014-01-18 15_11_58-DSLRigger_01 019 - Rhinoceros (Corporate) - [Perspective].jpg

_In this version, the green part (which holds white and purple) can slide on blue part. The blue part is attached to the main system. Adjusting the green part outwards will enable larger lenses, and/or changing angle of the follow focus knob so it's not always straight out from the lens._

----------


## AMID

Update!

I've created a new handle for the rig using the Digitizer in previous updates and created a model that includes soft NinjaFlex material and hard PLA for the base.




Should be really good for the rig!

----------


## nickwild

Hi Anton,

I REALLY like the work you're doing here and MANY thanks for sharing, have you made any further updates and where can I get the STL files from on this.

Cheers

Nick

EDIT: I have found this now on http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:226023 -  do you have any  further updates

----------


## AMID

Progress is being done, slowly...  Adafruit just picked this up as well!

http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2015/01...ay-3dprinting/

----------

